# Moving to greece????



## mansherman (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi,

I am a 65 yr old American living in Florida. I have not been to Greece for 40 years. However, I am tired of it here and am thinking of moving to another place in the world that is warm and naturally beautiful. I am not interested in Asia, the Orient, Africa or South America. I was thinking of the Greek Islands or a resort community on the mainlandlane:. I will have about 2700 euros per month to live on. I want to live in a cosmopolitan environment that has a sizable city and lots of people from other countries. My lifestyle is quiet. I require a nice house to live in alone, not shared, and I like to eat out maybe 4-6 times per week. I do not smoke or drink, not even beer or wine. I would like suggestions of places I might look into and opinions on how well I can live on $2700 Euros per month. Thank you very much for your impending help.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

well mansherman you have a great pension you can live on that easily and put some to one side.There are so many places to choose from,some lslands will be quiet winter time others like crete or Rhodes have many different nationalities and winter is not desolate.The further down you go of course the easier winter will be.Mainland Greece is good too.Theres always the now famous Ikaria where people live to a very old age in good condition.Nice lsland and it has radioactive natural waters you can get into which gets absorbed and is fairly quickly released from the body,considered one of the reasons for the long life,radiation may be good for us !Loutraki on the mainland 1 hour from Athens is cosmopolitan has natural spa baths water from the mountains,near a sea fed lake next to sea mountains,many tourists from around the world and a serious theraputic massage centre ,on the corinthos bay.Its all out there for you.Best wishes ps dont forget your medical cover.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

..... and you will require visa to remain in Greece for longer than a tourist visit of 6 months.

Some information is here:

How Long Can I Stay in Greece | Embassy of the United States Athens, Greece


----------



## XxSMIL3xX (Aug 22, 2012)

hello my friend.
in greece you will find the best climate.
you have to choose between islands and mainland.
the islands are most quite ,beautifull,peacefully and isolated with few doctors.maybe only one in some cases or no one in small islands.

but...
there are some big islands like creta,rhodos and maybe kefalonia ,corfu and lefkada.

in mainland,the capital is athens which is hell like all big cities but you can find everything.
2nd biggest city is thessaloniki which is in north.that means its more cold there but the people are friendlier.
other big cities is patra in the south,volos and larisa in the center.

also halkida is nice.its one hour from athens and its on an island named evia.but there is bridge there.so its easy to go in athens.


the basic wage here is 500 euros per month.so you have 5 times more.
in santorini the 2nd more famous island a friend is renting a house with 2 stores next to the sea with swimming pool and paying 600 per month.

away from athens you can find very nice villas with these money.
also its a good opportunity to buy now one villa.tis worth 50% less than 3 years ago.
in some expensive examples maybe more...


----------



## mansherman (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you very much for your thoughtful reply. There is a link I would like to send to you, but this forum will not allow me to because I am a new member.

Perhaps you could do a Google search for 5 REASONS YOU SHOULD NOT MOVE TO CRETE, GREECE.

If you put that in exactly you will see the article. I would very much like your opinion of its truth or not.

:clap2:


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

XxSMIL3xX said:


> hello my friend.
> in greece you will find the best climate.
> you have to choose between islands and mainland.
> the islands are most quite ,beautifull,peacefully and isolated with few doctors.maybe only one in some cases or no one in small islands.
> ...


Actually I dont believe Greeks are selling their properties at 50%lower prices,they may be a bit cheaper but not that much and i know they would be highly insulted if you offered them half the value of their property because of their need,trying to capitalise on a nation when they are on their knees is immoral, something the greek government and troika do every day.


----------



## mansherman (Mar 11, 2013)

Please let's not turn this into a political argument. I am not planning on buying anyway. All I want to do is live and mind my own business.


----------



## kassandra (Mar 26, 2012)

Islands - you probably won't find exactly what you want here, islands will either be typically quiet but scenic locations and mostly made up of a Greek community. The other islands that do have a lot of foreign expats will tend to be swarmed by tourists (particularly young students etc. who are very loud and drink too much), it depends on if this bothers you, you might be able to avoid that problem by living more to the fringes of the island communities (bit still not too far from the heart) where you will avoid that sort of commotion in summer.

Regarding the mainland, when you say a "house" do you mean it has to be like what you would find in the US or UK? As if you are looking for a city location most of the "big" cities such as Athens, Thessaloniki etc. will only have apartment buildings - I was personally a little offput by this when I came but the apartments are of a very reasonable size and as such you can get amazing properties but own say half the floors instead of all the building. My advice in almost all cases would be not to look online for properties, though it is nice to see what sort of possibilities there are, most native greeks that are renting their properties with the best deals will not be posting them online. If possible I would advise coming a month or so in advance of moving and scout out the market in person - pictures on the web can be very deceiving too, so it's good to see things for yourself. However with 2.7k a month you will have absolutely no problem finding an excellent home - this amount will go a lot further than it would in most countries with the current prices of living.

The far north gets very cold in winter but has some of the best local cuisine you can find as well as dramatic mountainous landscapes and unspoilt beaches - people are also often more friendly here. In the south you will find it more reasonable in winter but the summers can be scorching, in excess of 42C sometimes, the beaches are also lovely but the most popular ones you will hear about will be very overcrowded. Almost all areas of Greece have their own expat communities and once you have decided which area you are interested in I would advise getting in contact with said communities before moving - they can help you with ideal locations, what to expect on moving and help you find the best local deals. All in all Greece is a beautiful country but it may be quite a cultural shock to your system at first, but people live very well here with good food, good climate and many unique traditions that are very pleasant.

Apologies for any inaccuracies that others may disagree with, but this information is from my own personal experience. Also if you are not bothered by the apartment fact the coastal areas of Athens can be very beautiful, there is a large expat community in almost all areas and there will always be something going on or something new to experience.


----------



## mansherman (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, Concertina, could you please see my post above about 5 reasons not to move to crete, check it out and tell me if it is truthful, not only of Crete, but Greece as a whole? I am especially concerned about the shoot-from-the-hip laws and the treatment of animals.

I cannot have an apartment. I have five dogs and need a yard.

Thank you for your detailed responses.


----------



## XxSMIL3xX (Aug 22, 2012)

dear mansherman,
i read your article you are talking about and it makes me laugh.

lets start with the 1st.
its true that greece is expensive.now with the crisis is getting cheaper and cheaper.
but the trip from crete to london if you have schedule it is ok.you can find cheap airtickets if you book them some months before.
from athens to london with easyjet it costs less than 100 euros with return(if you book them early),then a ship from crete to athens maybe costs 50 euros one way.same with an airticket.

about electricity bill now.when you rent something you go the electricity company to switch the bill on your name with the owner.so you learn what is going on.
after that is true that it is expensive as you do not pay only the electricity but lots of others.
electricity is the 25% of the bill for a house.but the 50% is EETHDE which is paid by the owner.
the owner MUST pay this thing.not you.if you go to pay the bill you will take this ammount out of the rent.thats the law.also this thing as i hear is going to stop,they will pass it to the tax we pay every year(owners).
internet is about 20-30 euros per month.this includes lots of free calls.other 20-30 for you cell phone or you can have a cell phone with pre paid card.
water is 10 euros every 2 months.

private insurance is from 50 to 200 euros per month.

the really expensive things here are the foods.very expensive to eat out.about 20 euros each in a cheap one.if you want fishes next to the sea...ohhhhhhhhh...think again about it...
also supermarket is expensive.you are going to need 300-400 hundreds per month for 2.
also beers and drinks...6 to 15 euros for a glass of beer.


i really do not understand this.we love animals.nothing is wrong with them.
there are very tough laws.
i have heard about ppl poisoning dogs but trust me if we find them we will make them to regret it.
perhaps in villages you will see free dogs living on mountains.
but thats ok for us.i believe for the dogs or cats too...they were free once.thats their nature.
also we maybe do not have so many institutes to protect them.that doesnt mean we do not love them.especially ine crete there are a lot of hunters who all of them have 2-3 hunter dogs.


3)pfffff!!!about law.yes if you see some one selling tones of drugs then yes you will have a problem.but tell me where on the world isnt like this?
if yoy see 10 guys on a boat with 100 tones of hasish yes they will search for you.
but you have the some possibilities to see something like this as to win the lottery.
the hole thing with the refrigerator is not true.
what ever is in your house is yours.the other one MUST prove that it is his.
now,if i sue you for something the police will arrest you and you will go to the judge the next morning where they will take you a date of the trial.its very very very unusual to jail you till then.you must kill some one to make them to put you in jail till then.otherwise you will be free till the trial.

now its true that in some villages some ppl can be very bad if you do something bad to them first.but you have to make them to do it.you really have to try a lot about it.if you keep trying and trying one day they will find out how to make you to understand.
as he said...if you goo and steal his dogs,his car,steal his wife or his teenager daughter...then yes he will try to revenge you.


4)its true in greece and especially crete people know too have fun.they celebrate everything,every day all the family eats together and drinking raki and wine.
so the noise is something.if you are a frozen guy from skandinavia maybe you will find it too much.if you are italian,spanish,argentian you will feel like home.
churches also make some noise.especially their bells.i would avoid them.bars are noisy also.
they are open till the morning.dogs and chickens too...especially for the last 2 i would like to add that sky is blue too as the sea.also the cats are eating mouses and doing meeeewwww.
finally birds are singing.

5)the last.the PUBLIC hospitals here have the best doctors but no money right now.
so especially for a foreign it will be tough to understand where to ask and where to go.
thats the problem and no the drugs.
so have a private insurance and you will be a king.


crete and greece are not perfect.we have lots of downs.especially if you need any paper from the state.we do not care about time also.as easy it is to make friends its the same to fight with some one.just dont look them like enemies and you will earn lots brothers.
if you try to be the boss of their land they will give you to the fishes!

friendly stathis!


----------



## mansherman (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you very much for your help. I think I will make a trip over there in late May or Early June, just before the crowds hit, and see for myself.


----------



## XxSMIL3xX (Aug 22, 2012)

i am greek and i am going to relocate in thailand soon.
the small villages are tough.every one will talk about you,will look where you are going and why,why you bought from this supermarket and not from the other.
they dont have anything to do with their selves and they will talk about you.

all these only in small villages.thats why i am leaving from greece.in bigger cities like chania and iraklio in crete is ok.

nothing is dangerous here.just dont push it to be.

also it will be weird to open a business here.
people will come to you to buy ,they do not prefer the locals as in thailand for example but it will be hard to communicate with people who will bring you things.they will bring you 1.000 small waters and they will tell you to write on the paper with the official stamps that they brought you only 100...and other things like this.
and that is going on here cause we know that the state doesnt help us so we have to manage everything by our own.so save 10 $ and 10$ there will allow you to have your private health insurance.thats why started all this.by the time this thing became bigger and bigger...
and now we pay about this but not only about this.

so try to be ok with the stumps and the papers.otherwise when they will come to check you they will find out and they will tell you give them 5.000$ to keep it secret.
then they will come next year and next and next.so you will start to dance...

finally watch out for married women and young daughters.just avoid them.there are millions of nice single women here.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

mansherman said:


> Well, Concertina, could you please see my post above about 5 reasons not to move to crete, check it out and tell me if it is truthful, not only of Crete, but Greece as a whole? I am especially concerned about the shoot-from-the-hip laws and the treatment of animals.
> 
> I cannot have an apartment. I have five dogs and need a yard.
> 
> Thank you for your detailed responses.


well,l read the artical about crete,agony, too much moaning,the person might be better in the north pole.However my husband is greek and he is not keen on cretans,crete l guess is beautiful,but is very set in its ways,lots of drug barons there and perhaps an old fashioned machoness from men.People equally come and go from France,some stay some dont.l wouldnt want to live on Crete,and its true the air flights to athens are very expensive for such a short flight but as a foot passenger without car its cheap.There is an animal problem,if you leave your dogs to bark all the time someone may poison them,if they are quiet and under control then you shouldnt have a problem.Greeks did like to have fun,someone will have a nameday every day,their church thing,its nice,relatives and friends come to the house some music and wine,you just turn up if you know them.But things have slowed down now,depressed and no money.Sometimes you will sea rubbish in scenic places which is upsetting but there are lots of upsetting things in the uk as well,as l have said before nowhere is utopia and changing countries means toleration of a differant culture.The language problem can make people feel lonely so best to try hard with that,l dont let people know l dont understand everything l let them talk away so l get some of it and slowly slowly it comes.Of course you need your medical cover and there are everywhere microbiology labs to take specimens to,7 uro for a urine test,blood for thyroid is 40 its all possible.There are great places 1hour from Athens to stay with sea and mountains, easy for the airport, doctors, hospitals.


----------



## athenakoll (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello, and I hope a welcome to Greece. Athens, is a super place to live, and I would say you could find a lovely apt. to live in at a reasonable price. Many Americans live in the southern suburbs such as Glyfada and Voula, and Kalamaki. Close to the beaches and shops and public transport systems so you really don't need a car. Also, living in central Athens such as Thissio, Koukaki, and Kolonaki areas are great. You are close to everything. Athens always has different shows and theatres and museums and art galleries. Lots to do and the weather is mild in winter hot in summer. I would say though, to make arrangements for your health care. Good luck.


----------



## athenakoll (Jan 2, 2010)

P.S. you could look in various sites such as xe.gr - ????? ???????? - ???????, ?????????????? ??????????, ???????? ???????? or ???????? ????????, ???????, ????????? & ?????????????? ????? - Spitogatos.gr to look for apartments to rent. Don't know if giving the emails is allowed on this site but just a thought because it would give you an idea and also, usually there are photos of the apartments. Good luck.


----------



## Nick49 (Apr 2, 2013)

Mansherman-You sound like a decent sort especially with your comment above! Your income is great however not sure if it includes your rental, again am sure you can find something good.I lived in Greece for 22 yrs. they were goodish years, then I emigrated to South Africa.I built a lovely home in Lagonissi on 1 acre land, but it is tough now as the govt. is squeezing us. It is only 42 km from Athens, if you want have a look at it and tell me what you think? its not far from the beach-It is tough for us as owners having something in Greece due to the difficult situation. Sincerely Nick


----------



## john111 (Mar 17, 2010)

I moved to Greece 13 years ago and have spent less than 1 year there. On the whole I can say I made a bad move. Only 5 reasons! here are a few more.
1. In 2000 we could live very well for 1,000 euro. Now its more like 1,000 per week.
2. Very Bureaucratic, difficult to get anything done
3. Police have powers unusual in the western world. You need their approval for some mundane every day things. It can be like a police state.
4. Forget taking your own vehicle, they will make it very difficult, buy a Greek one, but then I think you need to have Greek residency.
5. Islands are quiet, less tourists (with some exceptions) and expensive to get to.
6. Medical is third world and you need to pay for it
7. Agree that Greeks are not the worlds greatest animal lovers
8. Dont trust the politicians or the banks.
9. You will always be a target for rip off as you are a foreigner
10. It can get very hot (40+) and it can also get very cold with lots of snow. (even on the islands) Make sure your rental is well insulated
11. Taxation is so screwed up no one has the same understanding, even accountants. They seem to make it up as they go along.

On the flip side I have met some really nice Greek people, mostly the older ones. The food is great, the views can be fantastic. Would advise you do not commit until you have tested the waters.

John


----------



## Nick49 (Apr 2, 2013)

John-Cannot argue with you on these points! One of the reasons I left the country-had to educate my kid too! Life is not all about food and dancing!!
regards Nick


----------



## ratzakli (May 20, 2012)

Nick49 said:


> Life is not all about food and dancing!!
> regards Nick


For some of us, they are the only things life is about - as well as being with friends and better weather than most other places!!


----------



## mansherman (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks everybody, but I have changed my mind.


----------

